# A funny thing happened on my way to.....



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Stopped by a neighbors house 5 doors down to look at his '71 VW bus. We were thinking of one as a supplemental BOV. 

I stopped at the gate and spoke to his elderly dad about this year's garden while DW looked at the van with him. 

By the time I caught up 2 minutes later DW was white as a ghost. Then I realized what happened. 

The neighbor was giving her a full blown history on EMP and the plusses/minusses of this vehicle. 

She said out loud, "I didn't say a word. He just guessed when I asked about the ignition."

Another flaming closet prepper 5 doors down. Whood a thunk it?:dunno:

We are now discussing mutual support. :beercheer:


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Wonderful discovery! :congrat: The 2 that I know are 1 and 5 miles away.


----------



## Genevieve (Sep 21, 2009)

You all are so lucky. I'm stuck with the worst bunch of lazy pukes for neighbors you'd ever want to see.
My only hope is that they are sheeple enough to flock to the camps and shelters and we can then block the lane and go from there.


----------



## HarleyRider (Mar 1, 2010)

You all are lucky. No one within 5 miles of me even speaks English.


----------



## neil-v1 (Jan 22, 2010)

I wish I had people here to plan with as well. I live in a neighborhood with about 80 other homes. Half of them are way only worried about their next vodka and tonic and the other half are Obama fanatics. I was wanting to move to the mountain areas in northern Georgia, but my wife and I have now decided that with our family all being in New England, we will probably head north and move to Maine. I am sure it will take a while to get used to the colder climate in winter (even colder than here in Massachusetts) but having the room to prepare and being able to do so in privacy will be priceless to us (especially me). I just can't wait. I have two brother's in New Hampshire that will be joining us as well. Then we will start getting very, very serious about finding some other like minded people to join us.


----------



## hardrock (May 19, 2010)

Nobody here to plan with either, I guess I planned it that way by where I located.

I chose a very dry area to discourage people from moving in close. Closest neighbor is 1/2 mi. and I don't know them.

Choosing this dry area has worked. Very few on this mountian.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

I got a psycho/cynical mean old hag for a first floor neighbor. Her grandson is just as bad...my next door neighbor is a shut in with his mail order bride and I never talk to my other neighbors. My roommates gave everyone a bad impression on us so luckily they all don't bother me. (unless to yell at me for something my stupid roommates did). I don't have to worry about them when in the beginnings of the SHTF. I'll be sitting pretty in the mountains anyway away from the sheeples.:beercheer: oh and Ill definitely leave my roommates behind. They deserve it.


----------



## Idaholady (Apr 24, 2010)

That's great that you made communications with the 5th neighbor down the street; what about the ones inbetween you and him? Lets hope they are quietly planning and prepping too.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Idaholady said:


> That's great that you made communications with the 5th neighbor down the street; what about the ones inbetween you and him? Lets hope they are quietly planning and prepping too.


I've taken the opportunity to sincerely meet and at least curbside socialize with a Doctor, Dentist, Nurses etc. Also know those in the neighborhood association with chickens, tractors, greenhouses, etc.

I invite them to go to the LDS cannery with me and answer any questions about my orchards, hens, turkeys, etc.

I plan my preps to augment their assets and vice versa. They just don't know it yet.

My expectation is that in a clear emergency honest bonds made now will continue later.

I am (mostly) totally self-sufficient. Not having to worry about myself or my family will allow me more time to train, organize and sustain a working group like "LIGHTS OUT".

If they don't want to play fair, I'll just lock the gate and tend to ourselves.

In the meantime, with those that come onboard early we will share notes, resources and communications.

If they know me now as other than a flaming nutjob, then I will have fewer hurdles to jump over when time is short.

I am really introverted, so it is not easy to meet and greet neighbors, but I am sincerely trying to do better. The results can be suprising.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

Genevieve said:


> You all are so lucky. I'm stuck with the worst bunch of lazy pukes for neighbors you'd ever want to see.
> My only hope is that they are sheeple enough to flock to the camps and shelters and we can then block the lane and go from there.


Welcome to that world, most are family but as ya said lazy pukes. Even after last years snow storm still don't have a working flashlight in the stinkin house.  All i can say is can't fix stewPid! lol!


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

The only prepper people I know are my parents and a few of their friends. They all live pretty far away.Living in the city, I wouldn't discuss my activities with my neighbors if my life depended on it. Most of the people on my street are okay, but far too many others around here would be the "zombies"-cast out from welfare and the gubbamint, they'd be at my door in a heartbeat. So we keep a low profile and don't really discuss anything with anyone. 

Glad to hear you met another likeminded person. I guess I'm a paranoid skeptic...it would be a long time before I would feel comfortable letting anyone know that we're prepping.


----------

